
Palmer Luckey's second act: Oculus founder gets serious about national security - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/09/tech/palmer-luckey-anduril/index.html
======
mimixco
Hmmm. Sounds like the rationale behind Microsoft's selling Hololens to the
Defense Department and Magic Leap immediately pivoting from their lackluster
product launch to a defense contract.

Could it be that VR just isn't that big a deal to normal people so these
companies have to go after the military now? I read somewhere that most VR
devices only get used once or twice before owners put them down for good.

~~~
qnsi
But he has nothing to do with Oculus now, and if I understand him correcly he
is more about AI autonomous vehicles than VR

